# Navarre Beach Kings, Bonito, Tiger Shark



## gottafish

Caught 5 kings this morning at Navarre Beach with the biggest one being 35 inches. Caught one of the kings on a 7/0 circle hook as well as a 25-inch bonito. (I had started off with a tarpon rig since it is getting close to the end of June, but didn't see any.) Had a king then slice my 80lb mono right away, so I decided the kings finally found there way back to Navarre Beach. I also caught my 1st Tiger Shark. Only 4.5ft, but a pretty fish. Dare I mention the 8 waffleheaded cobias?

I added a couple of Kayak Wars Gold Man points today with a KW Offshore slam and my 50th fish submission. Team Neptune as a whole had one of our best weeks. (We still need to catch up to the Miami Team in the #1 spot.) Fish are biting...go catch 'em!


----------



## Brandonshobie

Kreg I like the pic of the small Tiger shark. That thing had to have been just born I wonder where mommy is


----------



## keperry1182

Awesome day, I'm just gettin the hang of this offshore thing myself rackin up a few fish lately. Hopefully I get a day like this soon though, pretty impressive!


----------



## Kingfish880

Very cool. That little tiger shark looks awesome! 

Did you catch all the Kings on live bait?


----------



## need2fish

Great day - Neat spots on the tiger kreg.


----------



## Robin

Waffle headed Cobia's.........................
Good name,Kreg.The other fish were great!

Robin


----------



## eodsteve

I caught a tiger shark Sunday 6/26 about that size. I caught mine about 200 yards off the beach by the Okaloosa peir. They arent very common in this area usually (or so google says). I wonder why they are here.


----------



## gottafish

I heard they come close to shore this time of year to spawn. Mine may have been the result of that. (Thanks Brandon for pointing out that my 54-inch fish was a baby! LOL) I think I only caught one of my kings on live bait and the rest were frozen.


----------



## Yaksquatch

eodsteve said:


> I caught a tiger shark Sunday 6/26 about that size. I caught mine about 200 yards off the beach by the Okaloosa peir. They arent very common in this area usually (or so google says). I wonder why they are here.


We've got plenty of tigers here. That one's definitely pretty young. About the same size as the one I got last year. Also, even though sharks can breed all year round, late spring and early summer is PRIME breading season.

Tigers and a lot of the other big pelagic sharks are live birthers. I agree with Brandon, that pup looks like a week old at most! Gorgeous when they're little and still covered in spots like that too!

Kreg, great catch man!!!
Alex


----------



## wrathen

Wow. I havent done any fishing from my kayak yet but was thinking about starting. How much does something like that baby shark pull and rock the kayak?


----------



## Yaksquatch

wrathen said:


> Wow. I havent done any fishing from my kayak yet but was thinking about starting. How much does something like that baby shark pull and rock the kayak?


It'll give you a good little sleigh ride but won't even come close to being able to flip you. Just keep the drag set right and fight the fish with the rodtip over the front of your yak, not out to the side.

Alex


----------

